# Miranda Kerr Victorias Secret Hair Shade



## baxterina (Jun 2, 2014)

It seems perfection to me. Question is is it meant fot tan girls - VS means tan & glow - or everyone can look good wearing it? Like girl with pale complexion. I notticed VS Angels after leaving the brand usually  change color. So maybe it looks so stunning with all that VS


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 16, 2014)

Miranda Kerr is so stunning, I love that hair colour too light brown without bring mousey or dull


----------

